# Another visit - This time GreenCubic - And a mini terrestial landscape



## AnhBui (16 Mar 2018)

Time for another visit. This is not a visit to LFS but a company which is specialized in landscape decor, architecture and interior. Company's founder is also a hobbyist and friend of mine. 99% of all my visit I was on my own, however this time, I had a companion with me. He's Jacky Chun 

I would say it's never easy to find if this is your first time visit. It is located in a 1980s living block in Hong Mai street, Hai Ba Trung District, Hanoi

This is the hallway in and I told Jacky it reminds me of typical Singapore's government-built flats






And this is how it looks from front door




_Duc - wearing glasses - Green Cubic founder_

Duc welcomed an guided us around his office

























_Samples of his product (for office or your living space)
_
Paludarium to-be (_I have an honour to be invited to involve in)_

























And here is his Babylon
_























Duc and his staff discussing plant's health
_
Jacky and I also had a chance to help him planting a parva carpet for his new 90x45x45cm planted tank . That was an unexpected but exciting experience. Three hobbyists "squeezed" in an area less than 10m2, talked and discussed about the hobby while planting

Next day I called Duc and asked for his permission to finish planting background and middle ground. Permission granted and here is a few shots of the tank




_My experiment - Crypt. Flamingo grows on driftwood




Dangling plants
_
Bonus pictures 

Driftwood - waiting for its resurrection

















True gifts from GreenCubic




Petrified wood - Haven't decided how I am going to do with it. But I do love its textures


----------



## Kezzab (16 Mar 2018)

Cool!


----------



## AnhBui (16 Mar 2018)

Thanks Kezzab


----------



## jackychun218 (16 Mar 2018)

That was an amazing tour and awesome experience for me to gather with local hobbyists. Though the time was short, I can feel the enthusiasm of Duc and his ambitious plan of green decor. Wishing him all the best and hope to see you guys soon!

Thanks Anhbui for everything! Till we meet again, bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (17 Mar 2018)

It’s my pleasure Jacky


----------



## AnhBui (22 Mar 2018)

Now I have a very beautiful petrified wood from GreenCubic. What's next? 

- A planted tank? No, I have enough!
- A vivarium or paludarium? Nah, it's time consuming!

No rush to choose styles I made lots of photo shoots under my dimmable desk lamp. I found another problem. Light was too warm and did not show off the wood. Hardly I saw its shadows when projecting my lamp at different angles





Desperately finding ideas and fixing lighting then it suddenly came to me an image of Arizona's desert. Bingo! Texted Aqua Minh Long's head of workshop, ordered a 25x15x8cm tank. Tank was available for me to pickup two days after the order. Fast, isn't it?

Filled it up with sand, placed the rock in, tested with desk lamp. Still I was pulling my hair out. It was too dark













Messaged Duc, shared with him all my concerns and asked for help. He suggested me to find a led light which has colour temperature around 4500K with two modes. Done! Here is how it looks













Next step is choosing my plant. Made my appointment and arrived GreenCubic little late after office hours. Duc greeted me with traditional dark tea. We started talking about my project. Air plant was my first choice. Then Duc offered me a better choice, it’s cactus. We went up stair to his Babylon, looked at several available stocks, and he passed me this





Cool! Now I have all I need. It's time for scaping





Gradually my mini desert is taking its form

















Next step: build a DYI lamp stand


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2018)

I like it...Very Zen


----------



## AnhBui (22 Mar 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> I like it...Very Zen



Thanks Tim. I’m glad you like it


----------



## AnhBui (22 Mar 2018)

Spent an hour this evening to make a lamp stand. This is how it looks and my mini terrarium


----------



## sparkyweasel (22 Mar 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## rebel (13 Jun 2018)

Very nice feature .Great for the office!!


----------



## AnhBui (22 Jun 2018)

Got a chance to come by yesterday. Watched them to work on new project. Below are some of work in progress. I will keep you posted


----------



## DanielC03 (22 Jun 2018)

How was the experiment with the cryto in driftwood?


----------



## AnhBui (22 Jun 2018)

DanielC03 said:


> How was the experiment with the cryto in driftwood?



It’s still growing but not be able to get back to its pinky colur




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (25 Jun 2018)

Crypt is over growing by Bolbitis


----------



## DanielC03 (25 Jun 2018)

increible !!


----------

